
EdTech app MentalUP took off during Covid-19, but how? - yyagmurnur
https://medium.com/@bj2430020/edtech-app-mentalup-really-took-off-during-covid-but-how-9015e2f5cf93
======
sshahbean
While edtech is a rising star nowadays it is appealing to see such
improvements on mobile apps for kids

